# SD: Caravan to August 2nd Mile Square Park Meet



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49701
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?&threadid=31070


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Caravan to meet at Mossy Nissan in Oceanside. Time to be determined. Check the thread on Altimas.net for updated info.


----------

